# Virtual Sets for OBS Studio



## VirTV (Sep 4, 2021)

VirTV submitted a new resource:

Virtual Sets for OBS Studio - Create Virtual Events with OBS!



> Purchase Virtual Sets for OBS
> How to install Virtual Sets for OBS
> 
> VirTV YouTube channel
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

